# Pair of spokeshaves and Thank You!



## mtracz (May 2, 2013)

Hello Lumberjocks!

I've lurked around for a bit now and thought to share a couple spokeshaves I've just completed with Hock hardware. I used the small kit because these are meant for detail work, mostly instrument making. The bodies are cherry with rosewood and bone inserts.










































I also want to thank all that have documented and posted regarding their experience making hand tools. I've drawn inspiration and technique from many here. Again thank you!

Apologies for all the quantity of photos…

Thanks for stopping by,
_Mike


----------



## ArtRafael (Apr 17, 2013)

Very nice. Love hand made tools. Ralph


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I don't guess that you'd send 'em to me for a trial run. Huh?
Very well done sir. Choice of materials is excellent.
Bill


----------



## whitebeast88 (May 27, 2012)

very nice,great work.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

Nice! Tell us a little about the bone. Is that real bone or plastic? What type and where'd you get it? I had been thinking about making one of those Hock spokeshaves, and these beautiful examples might be the kick in the pants that I need.


----------



## mtracz (May 2, 2013)

Thank you for the kind words. My guess is the bone is from a cow. I cut it from a cheap dog chew that you get a pet store. I had to get creative finding a section for the curved shave because it had to be considerable thicker than what I used on the flat one. Brandon, you should certainly give it a go, I couldn't recommend it more. I used the basic dimensions supplied on Hock's site.

Hit me up with any other questions. I'm glad to help!

_Mike


----------



## jap (Oct 10, 2012)

lovely shaves


----------

